# hormonal mare!



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Help!! my 6 year old tb mare(Chesnut)always seems to be in season,she walks the fence line squealing at the boys next door,she strikes out with her front legs,and charges around with her tail up over her back.When i led her past the boys this morning in the stables she kicked out with her front leg and got me in the ribs.If the boys owners put them out first or get them in first she gets very agitated and stressed and hard to handle,she has 3 other companions so i cant understand why shes being so clingy to my friends horses.Its getting to the point now where in not sure i want to have to deal with her,she nearly got me with her front legs when i turned her out yesterday because the boys were by the gate,its getting dangerous,has anyone tried a calming supplement with success?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Try a supplement called stroppy mare. Its meant to help balance the hormones.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks will give it a try!


----------



## Blazed (Feb 12, 2008)

Argh! finally, someone whose horse is behaving the same as mine!!
My mare is turned out with a 4yo gelding, and pays no attention to him what-so-ever when my gelding and his companion is out next to them. She squeals when they come near her and kick out (both ways) when they go to touch noses with her.

She has been on stroppy mare supplement for a while, its only chilled her out a little bit, still get squealing from her though.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

When i had my mare she was like this and i put her on evening primrose worked wonders


----------

